# Hot Polish (Elk) Sausage Pizza



## walle (Mar 21, 2010)

Well folks, putting my trade with Bassman to good use.

Serving up some of his hot polish sausage on a pizza!









And Waa-Laaa - the finished product


HAD to sample some of the sausage along the way - DANG, Keith... you've got something special going on right there!

Thanks for checking out my post,
Tracey


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh I bet that was awesome!


----------



## bassman (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow, Tracey!  I can't believe you made only one of those.


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 21, 2010)

That looks awesome!  I have used Italian Elk sausage for pizza, but not polish..  Making my mouth water...   Maybe some elk taco's for dinner.  hmmmmm

Sour Dough crust??


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 22, 2010)

That looks great!


----------



## walle (Mar 22, 2010)

... not this one.. just didn't think far enough ahead - this is just regular white bread.

thanks everybody!


----------

